

In Google Earth, a Service for Scanning the Heavens - pg
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/08/22/technology/22sky.html?ex=1345435200&en=54c20b9d89f2e2df&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss

======
limeade
totally flippin sweet, a copernican revolution if you will, vive la
revolution, companeros!

